# RESCUE / REHOME: In the Beaumont, Texas Area



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 18, 2008)

I spoke with Pipp about this first..so here goes.

I went up to see a breeder friend of mine. He had a doe who has a bad case of mastitis. I was going to stop at Sonic on the way there and get a drink, but the time was getting late, and I decided to stop after I took care of my business. She was literally in hand to be knocked in the back of the head. Had I stopped for a drink, she would be dead.

I had great success with my mastitis doe, and I will be taking this lovely girl to the vet in the morning. But, as with the other doe I rehomed (after changing my mind twice and then giving her up after many tears)...with a mildly autistic child as part of his therapy, I cannot keep her. My husband only allowed me to take her on the condition I rehome her once she was well.

The reality of it is, I have over 80 Cali's already. and I am now up to almost 60 in the Easter Bunny Discard sanctuary. As it is, I am going to have to annex a 12 x 80 storage shed, and buy an AC Unit for it, because I have that many.

She is a sweet affectionate girl.. a bit skittish but I am sure that will pass. I want to rehome her with bunny people, because she is a Cali, essentially a *meat rabbit*...in these parts.. her outlook is grim.

She deserves a good home, much like my cecal dysbiosis babies and my other mastitis doe. 

I seriously shudder to think if I had driven a bit slower, or stopped for a drink.

You people have infected me with bunny goodness..LOL

Let me know..

Zin


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 18, 2008)

Zin isnt it funny how things happen. Good luck with rehoming her, and sorry about the infection, the bunny goodness infection. From what i hear there is no cream for it either


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 18, 2008)

So she went to see the vet.. same prescription.. Baytril injections and cortisone shots..

If she liked me before.. she will hate me now..


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2008)

It will help if you can share pictures of her with us - and maybe even a video. 

I wish I could take her and then turn George & Gracie & her into a trio once I get them altered...but alas....I don't have the space for her.

I think Californians can be so pretty and even loving - but I base that on the two I have...

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Mar 18, 2008)

Bless you! Best of luck treating her and finding a good, safe home for her. I hope someone on here could take her.

For all of you that have never met any "meat breed" rabbits, they're not the dull lumps they're made out to be. My New Zealand Oberon has a fantastic friendly and playful personality and occasionally visits a home for the developmentally disabled. He's the favorite of everyone who has met my rabbits.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 18, 2008)

Alrighty.. here's some pics.. and a video..

She doesn't feel good.. so hence the less than enthusiastic look in the pics..

And in case it comes up.. all toys are sanitized with Vanadine before being given to another rabbit..

Oh, at the end.. you can see a snippet of my babies with the eye infections..


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 19, 2008)

Please give her loads of kisses. It's okay to be infected w/bunny goodness. 

You are one spirited, guardian bunlady !! I'm thinking you don't want all us kind-hearted types sending you slobbering hugs >>> but I STILL WILL !!! 

{{{{{{zin}}}}} 

you can give the bunny shake-off or flicky kicks. *L*

onder: hmmm, if four more rescues find homes, then a bunderground trail leads from Cali to Wisconsin, then ... umm, she'd have an adoption chance HERE via SRR with mandatory UPDATES and pics every few months. 

Keep saliva goin' and I wanna wire you 6-packs of water and soda to keep in your vehicle.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 20, 2008)

How SWEET!

Thank you!! 

She's a Texan bun.. Cali breed..

Can my drinks be Big Red Vanilla Float?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 21, 2008)

With coffee mug on the desk, I'm googling ... Big.Red.Vanilla.Float... right after this post.

Gotta Love You Rescue Gals.:hug: Foster Moms.  Adopters and Transporters. :hugsquish:

If this is a sensitive question, I apologize... is it normal for breeders to kill their rabbits vs. seeking vet care? My experience up here was breeders would put sick ones on dry ice to die, rather than contact a vet.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 21, 2008)

[align=left]*Manufacturer's Brand Overview:* [Edit]
One of the most pleasurable treats in the world happens when you pour Big Red over vanilla ice cream. The result is called a Big Red Float. Somehow, the makers of Big Red have captured the flavor of a Big Red Float in a new soft drink that is called (what else?) Big Red Float. Truly, itâs one of the most delicious soft drinks youâll ever taste in your lifetime. So now, you donât need a tall glass and ice cream to experience this taste ecstacy, you can drink it right out of the bottle.[/align]
[align=left]- http://www.bevnet.com/reviews/big_red_float/[/align]
[align=left]
~ Bring on the diet (sugarfree) version, please! :agree:bunnyheart[/align][align=left]
Sending syringe-wishes to your rescued Cali, Zin.
[/align]


----------



## Kat Saint J (Mar 21, 2008)

I would really like to get some info on this girl.

First og all how big is she I need something that will be about 5 pounds or less thats how big chevy is

And if she is that small would I be able to see her


----------



## naturestee (Mar 22, 2008)

If you're worried about Chevy's size compared to his potential girlfriend, there are quite a few pairs on this forum with really uneven sizes. I have a New Zealand (similar in size to Californians like this girl, usually ~10 lbs) with a 3.5 lb dwarf hotot. And Tinysmom has had two Flemish Giant boys, both of home adored their tiny lionhead girlfriends.

Just a thought.:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> If this is a sensitive question, I apologize... is it normal for breeders to kill their rabbits vs. seeking vet care? My experience up here was breeders would put sick ones on dry ice to die, rather than contact a vet.


This might be a good question to ask in the rabbitry area - then again - maybe not.

A large number of the breeders I know will not seek vet care but will either self-treat the bunny or just put it down. Sometimes this is due to things like - not having a vet handy that believes in trying to save rabbitsi - or not having a relationship with a vet where they will give you meds even if you know how to treat something - and sometimes it is due to not having money - and sometimes it is due to the principle of the thing that they see rabbits as "livestock" and not the same way "we" on this forum see them.

I try to not go to the vet because I don't have a vet close by that will treat rabbits and the vet I have used (70+ miles one way) recommended "euthanasia" the first time I had a wry neck bunny. Sorry - that wasn't an option.

In some ways - I think I'm a horrible breeder because I won't give up and just put a rabbit down - and I've come to realize that at some times that might be the kindest thing to do. But I tend to fight till they take their last breath....and if I know they are ill and going to pass - I will try to be with them and holding them at the end. Many times Robin will be with them if I can't....there have been times when I've lost some and then had another get ill and I was so emotionally out of it - that Robin or Art would take over for me for that last bit. 

Part of the reason I'm getting out of breeding is because I know I can't bring myself to put a rabbit down. If I continue to breed - then I continue to possibly keep some that will have to fight for their lives someday....and well - I know I can't put them down. 

I hope I've helped in some way....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

*naturestee wrote:*


> And Tinysmom has had two Flemish Giant boys, both of home adored their tiny lionhead girlfriends.
> 
> Just a thought.:biggrin2:


Personally, I think that they key is the personality of the largest bun....they need to be gentle and not aggressive. 

I've seen Tiny get upset and fight a bit - usually because he was threatened by a buck....and it is important that your biggest bun be one of the gentler breeds. (In Tiny's case - he was mounted by a buck and defending himself). Tiny would defend himself and he would chase the other buck away....but he would not attack if he could help it. 

Poor Zeus has been mounted by both girls and he just takes it and is like, "yeah...whatever...". When they're willing to be loving - he's loving. When they're aggressive - he waits it out and then grooms them 'cause sure enough they come back a few minutes later and beg to be groomed. 

So it is important that your largest bunny not be tempermental.

From what I've seen of my two Californians....it could be a good match. I've found that Californians can be sweethearts too. (But Flemish will always be my heart breed).

Peg


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, questions and I didn't see them.. my apologies.

For the Treasured Friend.. as I sit here sipping my liquid of the gods, Big Red Vanilla Float... I was thinking of going to bed, then I read the manufacturers description you posted, and here I sit having another.. danged you!! LOL

You really know how to charm a gal.. dontcha?

As for the breeder question... I can't answer for all breeders. But the ones I know.. yes, they cull them rather than take them to the vet. I personally.. don't. For instance I have 2 babies right now.. fine stock, but one's eye shape is askew because the eye.. hole.. is actually smaller formed. I have another who is blind in one eye. I know this how? Because I spent the $130 to have the tests done. Have the dye put on the eye.. will I cull him. No.. because it was a nestbox accident type deal, wasn't his fault.. so he will live out his days with me, or be rehomed.

I absolutley will not kill. But for those that do.. I try not to judge or mention it, but yeah it does eat at me...

And like Forrest Gump..that's all I have to say about that..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 22, 2008)

*Kat--

She is around 10lbs. She is very tenative, but once she gets the lay of the land.. err.. my living room, she's queen of the casa and plops down where ever.

I have a smaller blind lionhead I got literally dumped on me a few weeks back, and I think Tut is around 3 lbs mebbie more, sorry I had pig emergencies I had to run out too and I am tired.. I will look up the weight tommorrow...ANYWAY... The lovely girl dotes on Tut.. grooms him incessantly, and chins his feeder. She thumps for his attention.. He personally, could care less, my point being, size isn't always a definitive factor in what will work and what won't bond wise. I think with a forever home, somebun to dote on, and a good neuter.. what I see in her deep down, will be displayed for all to see.

Sorry.. she has touched me so much.. she's in discomfort, was in hand by the scruff, hammer in the other hand.. she had to know what was coming, yet her ability to blossom and love is still there.

Ok, I just made meself cry.



Kat Saint J wrote: *


> I would really like to get some info on this girl.
> 
> First og all how big is she I need something that will be about 5 pounds or less thats how big chevy is
> 
> And if she is that small would I be able to see her


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 22, 2008)

You didn't tell me you had another lionhead......wow.

Now I will be bugging you for more details...:biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## seahealer (Mar 22, 2008)

I was just wanting to ask how far is the nearest bunny rescue from el paso, tx? I hate how far we are from everyone else in texas. NM would probably be closer. What I just don't understand is why can't do people buy bunnies for there kids when they them selfs don't know if the child will take care of them. Its sad. 



Lynda:hearts:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 22, 2008)

Peg, RedFloatVinZin, and Everyone, you help more than words can say.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 22, 2008)

Ugh, a hammer? If you're gonna put a rabbit down at least learn how to do it humanely. My hubby raised meat rabbits as a kid and that is NOT how you do it.


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow Bless you for saving her- shes such a beautiful girl!

Although I dont know how you resisted Sonic! We dont have them up here but everytime I go anywhere on vacation Im always looking for the nearest one- love those cherry limeades!

Shes such a beautiful girl. It kills me to think they were going to put her down. How awful. 

Katt, big bunnies and small bunnies get along just great! Its all about personalities. Good luck rehoming her. I wish all breeders were like you and Peg.


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 29, 2008)

I must say I have seen this beautiful girl in person and would love to have been able to take her but alas not enough room but she is very beautiful and such a sweetheart Zin you have done a wonderful job with her. She is looking a lot less skittish than before. Whoever ends up with her is very lucky as is she. There has got to be someone down there that i can contact. im gonna call amy and see if she wants her.

Kat,

She would be a great addition to your home . She is a cutie and sooooo sweet. I bet Chevy would fall in love and be grooming her all the time.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 22, 2008)

I am bumping this... not because I tire of her, or because I don't have room for her, but because I wanted to offer her up again so she can have the chance to have a loving home.

She's still here, in the rabbitry.. still a doll... still safe.. still will always have a home for as long as she needs it.. but she does deserve a shot at maybe being someone's special house bun.

Before you consider her.. please read her story in the first post..

Z


----------



## Leaf (Jun 22, 2008)

She really is a beauty - I love the look of the breed. How did you "get into" them, of all the breeds out there?

If I were closer I'd love to take her in. I have room but a tough work schedule that makes driving far almost impossible.

For one that does take her in, what does her long term care look like? Is this something that she'll recover fully from or will there be ongoing care needed afterwards?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 22, 2008)

She is fully recovered... she just is unuseable as a breeder...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 24, 2008)

Kisses to that darkened nose. Sending good vibes she'll find a super home. Z, that bunny goodness *osmosis* brings smiles,


----------



## Dublinperky (Jul 18, 2008)

Is she still with you???? If she is, How far away is Vidor from Dallas???? I want her!!! I have to convince my mom though!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 18, 2008)

She's been rehomed... but I have another girl coming in with similiar issues.. will take a few weeks on antibiotics though..

You do know they cannot EVER be bred.. right?


----------



## Dublinperky (Jul 18, 2008)

I know she can't be bred. I really want to help a bunny in need. I don't know if my mom is on the same page though....


----------

